

The Shady Money Behind America's Sports Stadiums - fitzwatermellow
http://www.psmag.com/business-economics/the-shady-money-behind-americas-sports-stadiums

======
dynomight
The spending on sports, whether crooked or not, should be equally matched with
spending on the arts and music.

